# Barn Door for Powder Room



## Juneb1022 (Aug 16, 2015)

Greetings,

I have been working on my powder room way too long with procrastination.  Now I want to finish it so I can move on.  My downstairs powder room is a 25 square feet, with a new floor, new wall tile, new toilet, vanity and sink and hardware. All done by me. The powder room doorway leads to a hallway.  I think a sliding solid dark wood door would save space and look much nicer hanging on hardware.  A normal door when it swings open inside the powder room takes up too much space in a small room.  Other than Lowes and Home Depot, which I don't think they have these types of doors, where else do you buy a sliding barn door?

Thanks,
June


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 16, 2015)

You just get the hardware and pick the slab door of your choice.  Get a solid door at HD and search online for the hardware style that you like.

http://www.barndoorhardware.com/

You could install a pocket door also.   Another hardware link...  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N28WXC0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## havasu (Aug 16, 2015)

My Home Depot now carries the barn door hardware in stock. There is something cool about these neat doors!


----------



## frodo (Aug 17, 2015)

havasu said:


> My Home Depot now carries the barn door hardware in stock. There is something cool about these neat doors!




leave it to Havasu, to get all giggly and excited about a door !

 shows your artistic side.:::


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

Depending on layout, that does not sound small for a powder room  with a swing in door. You might consider noise privicy and the abbility to lock the door.
I guess it is to late to suggest a pocket door. 
That said if you are going with a barn door, find something that looks like a barn door and there is nice hardware on the market for them.

And welcome to the site.


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey thanks!  I think I made a mistake.  The width of the door opening is 32". Facing the door to the left there is a wall and no room for a barn door to slide to the left.  To the right there is room for it to slide but not enough room, only 30".   Now I have to think of something else.  Perhaps a bi-fold door?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

That would be a 30" door, you could go down 2" to a 28" door or even have it open out.


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 17, 2015)

How can it be 30" if it measures 32"?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

Maybe I missunderstude. I thought you ment that it was rough framed to 32". Is there a door jam there now?


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 18, 2015)

Silly me..I have the old yucky door, it measures 31 3/4 wide.

A sliding door will over-hang the opening by 1 /34 in when fully opened as much as it could be.  I think it wouldn't look right, or maybe it would?  What are other door options other than a normal door on hinges and a sliding barn door?


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 18, 2015)

I think your best bet would be a 30" or 28" pocket door.  If you don't want to reframe the existing opening for it, just mount the frame against the wall.  You'll just have a wider threshold by about 4", which is the frame and one side of drywall and you could trim out the entry nicely.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

As beachguy said you could frame out for a pocket door, or if the wall is non-bearing the pocket door  could be installed in the existing wall, either way the frame out will want to be 58" for a 28" door or 62 inches for a 30" door


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok Im not sure exactly what a pocket door is,  thank you guys for the information.  I will look into your suggestions.  But I really LOVE a barn door.  I see them more and more in home magazines, I think it really fits perfect in a country looking home.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 20, 2015)

A pocket door is a sliding door that goes inside the wall. If you have room for a pocket door you should have room for a barn door.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 20, 2015)

For those who don't know from a pocket doors I thought I would drop this off.
If you like barn doors for the look, then that is what you should do.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Ee6pbXABM[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 21, 2015)

Juneb1022 said:


> Ok Im not sure exactly what a pocket door is,  thank you guys for the information.  I will look into your suggestions.  But I really LOVE a barn door.  I see them more and more in home magazines, I think it really fits perfect in a country looking home.



Home magazines (and HGTV) are more about style than functionality. It reminds of my wife's girlfriend who had a bathroom door that was half-louvered. Fine for ventilation but awkward noises often escaped.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 21, 2015)

Trends change a lot. My uncle was a fine home builder and over the years built his wife some beautiful homes. The last was really quite a masterpiece at least to me as a young guy I admired his attention to detail. The trim work in the house was all oak he milled himself out of wood he cut in his woods and dried in his kiln. The joinery was so perfect and he matched grains and the whole 9 yards. Well in the 80&#8217;s the country thing hit and she was all into hanging baskets on the walls and distressed wood and I went over to see them and I was shocked to see all the trim in the house replaced with barn boards that looked to be hacked out. It looked ok if that was your thing but I was in love with the furniture grade look to the stuff that was gone. He saw I was in shock and he said come with me and showed me he had it all labeled and safely stored and said I give her two years and she will want to go back or change to something else. He said I can have it all back in a day. 
He subscribed to the saying &#8220;Happy wife happy life.&#8221; 

Go for the look you like and don&#8217;t get too hung up on how permeant something might be. I learned on this last house I did that if you want a window over there or another door here its less work to just do it than to wonder if you should or not.


----------



## zannej (Aug 22, 2015)

Personally, I'd consider having the door open outward if there is enough room. Another option is an accordion door.





but it is pretty damn ugly.

The bifold is another option (as you mentioned) and there are ways to lock those. You can get one that looks like a barn door.


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 22, 2015)

Think I'm going to lean towards a barn door in bifold,  now I need to find one.


----------



## Juneb1022 (Aug 23, 2015)

Actually a door opening outward is better. Had to think about it overnight.  A nice solid wood. The opening measures 32 x 6' 8.5".


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2015)

Bud, I would have been horrified to find the milled wood trim replaced with rough barn wood. I have a room in my house that has printed panels with birds and trees or something-- sort of like wallpaper, but the builders didn't line things up right so there are gaps and they covered them with this unsanded rough wood that is just awful.

June, outward swinging sounds like a good plan. If you have a Habitat for Humanities Re-Store near you, maybe you can find one you like at a good price. People donate their old doors or surplus doors to it and it will be cheaper than trying to get one from a big box store.


----------

